# MI-5 cancelled by A&E?



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I noticed that my program guide suddenly has A&E running CSI:Miami marathons the next two Friday nights. What's up with that?


----------



## wardude (Sep 28, 2006)

I sure hope not,I was in the UK and got to see series5 ep 1, and I think it was the best hour of TV of any kind ever. Yes big claim, but what can I say.

I sure hope they bring us the new series, so I can find out what happens.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I'll check when I get home tonight but it was showing MI-5 for the early early mornings.


----------



## jgruiz (Dec 28, 2001)

I don't have any new episodes scheduled in my Tivos. I was reading the forums at aetv.com and people there don't know what's going on either.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I can verify that CSI:Miami was in fact broadcast. Also, my Season Pass gives no showings of MI-5 at all, not even early early ones.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

On the MI-5 A&E Forum there was a reference to a Matt Roush posting on the TV Guide forum at http://community.tvguide.com/thread.jspa?threadID=700007599#comments .

He says that the rest of Season 4 will be shown in a marathon on October 21 from 11am to 7pm (ET and PT).

Note: If you want to pick up all the plot strands, wait for the DVD or figure out how to get the Spooks (series name in Britain) episodes from BBC3 (now into Season 5). Since the BBC version has no commercials, it runs for almost 1 hour; the A&E version is shredded, much harder to follow and misses important details.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

aforkosh said:


> Note: If you want to pick up all the plot strands, wait for the DVD or figure out how to get the Spooks (series name in Britain) episodes from BBC3 (now into Season 5). Since the BBC version has no commercials, it runs for almost 1 hour; the A&E version is shredded, much harder to follow and misses important details.


I agree big time with this. I no longer watch this on A&E due to the hack job. <sigh> AMC got it right with "Hustle," running it in a 1:15 time slot, including commercials.

Instead, I wait for a DDD 20% sale and buy the DVDs.

jdg


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

The way they hack BBC shows to fit the timeslot certainly detracts from the shows.
I didn't even watch the US showing of Life on Mars (BBCA) because of it. Same now with MI-5/Spooks, because...

It's only a smallish amount of work to get them off the torrents. If you really want a slick setup, check the Underground forum for the Zipper and for Tivoserver. I already got S4 and have 3 eps of S5.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

I don't understand why BBCA isn't airing these. I absolutely love this series and it isn't like you can watch it out of order. I'm officially abandoning trying to watch it as MI5 and I'm just going to break down and get the Spooks.
You think that's what this hatchet job is supposed to do? Drive us to DVD sales? If so, what's in it for A&E?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

weymo said:


> You think that's what this hatchet job is supposed to do? Drive us to DVD sales? If so, what's in it for A&E?


Does A&E have the US distribution rights for DVD?


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

The first 3 seasons are on BBC Video.


----------

